# Cosmetics Chemistry



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, Guys

I am currently studying chemisty at UofT (University of Toronto), I would like to work in Cosmetics Chemistry, but I am confussed to excatly what that means. I would like to work mixing colours and formulas. Does anyone work in this field and can give a job description? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe this can help give you an idea: L'Oréal Careers - Research & Development - A passion for the job


----------



## Aqua2291 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what i'm currently studying as well at london college of fashion. cosmetic chemistry will not only cover make-up but it will cover the WHOLE cosmetic industry. as you will learn, toothpaste, deodorants, foundations, shampoos, etc - all fall into cosmetics. i dont know how it works over there but in my first year we learnt about ingredients, how to formulate and the business behind the cosmetic industry. the second year we are now learning about colour cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hair care and packaging. so far i have formulated toothpaste, sunscreens, shampoos, body washes, toners and too many lotions to even remember. it is a fun course and it will make you look at cosmetics differently. a basic cosmetic chemistry degree will give you the background into the cosmetic industry BUT it sounds like you are interested more in colour cosmetics. so am i. the top cosmetic chemistry universities are in europe and i think some on your side of the planet. a good is ITECH but if you dont want to travel then you're gonna have to do some research on what is in Canada or America. talk to your lecturers, let them know because the cosmetic industry is vast, they will know what you can do to go more into formulating


----------

